
Use BitTorrent to Upgrade to Ubuntu ‘Intrepid Ibex’ - azharcs
http://torrentfreak.com/use-bittorrent-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-081029/
======
jncraton
I know things are check summed and relatively secure, but for some reason it
makes me a little nervous to use p2p technology to upgrade binaries on a live
system. It is a really good idea if it can be done well.

~~~
yan
Well in defense of BT, it hashes _everything_ and the good hashes of all the
pieces are well known, so it shouldn't be too bad. I'm sure this can be done
to work well and be of fairly high integrity.

